# d20 Supers Preview - The Mentor



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2002)

This is a new class from d20 Supers.  It's designed to represent the Rupert Giles' of the world.  d20 Supers is capable of modelling any Super style genre, from Buffy to X-Men, from Superman to Masters of the Universe.


----------



## rayoman (Mar 9, 2002)

Can you do something about the formatting?  I can barely understand this thing.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2002)

The formatting?  What's wrong with it?  Looks fine to me - very clear indeed.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Mar 9, 2002)

Salutations,

I am able to read it without a problem.

It looks interesting- btw.

Do you see this as an npc class or a pc class?

I wouldn't imagine many pc's taking this beyond 6th lvl- if that long.

FD


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2002)

I imagine that most people would use it for NPCs.  But I haven't specifically distinguished between NPC and PC classes in the book.  

In fact, the other NPC classes have been lumped in with all PC classes and given a slight beefing up to bring them in line.


----------



## rayoman (Mar 9, 2002)

rayoman said:
			
		

> *Can you do something about the formatting?  I can barely understand this thing. *




I should have more clear.  The character class table is unreadable to me.  Everything else is fine.  When I got to the jumbled table I quit reading it.

Thanks for the feedback in the other threads too.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2002)

rayoman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I should have more clear.  The character class table is unreadable to me.  Everything else is fine.  When I got to the jumbled table I quit reading it.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback in the other threads too. *




The table isn't jumbled for me.  Perhaps it's a problem at your end?


----------



## Welrain (Mar 10, 2002)

The tables fine for me.  Shame about the spelling errors and typos though...runa spellcheck next time Morrus


----------



## Thorne (Mar 10, 2002)

Looking over the class, it's quite interesting, though I don't see it being useful in a 4 color super hero game.  Mind you, Prof. X could have some ranks in this, but I think that'd be better as a Prestige Class to be honest with you, or maybe as a NPC class.


----------



## Kildozer (Mar 10, 2002)

*Mentor Class .doc problem*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The table isn't jumbled for me.  Perhaps it's a problem at your end? *




     Looks like if you open this up in WordPad rather that Word, all the text formatting is absent, making it just a stream of words.  Reading the text is pretty easy, but the tables would be all messed up.


----------



## jkantor (Mar 11, 2002)

Actually the WordPad version is a lot more readable than the Word97 version - which is where the problem seems to lie. Perhaps it's a new version of Word? (Which some of us refuse to buy since it just feeds the Microsoft monster.)


----------



## Morrus (Mar 11, 2002)

jkantor said:
			
		

> *Actually the WordPad version is a lot more readable than the Word97 version - which is where the problem seems to lie. Perhaps it's a new version of Word? (Which some of us refuse to buy since it just feeds the Microsoft monster.) *




It's Word 2000.


----------



## Zarrock God of Evil (Mar 11, 2002)

I have to agree with an earlier poster that this class would be better suited for a 10 level PrCs. 

-Zarrock


----------



## Morrus (Mar 11, 2002)

Here's a .pdf version of the sam thing (kindly whipped together by Zenon).  Those having trouble with the word document may find this easier.

http://www.d20reviews.com/Natural20/downloads/Mentor.pdf


----------



## Glacialis (Mar 11, 2002)

*Format*

Morrus et. al, can you post future documents in RTF format? .DOC in Word is a bastardization via MS of the public RTF spec. All word processors can read RTF.


----------



## rayoman (Mar 11, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's Word 2000. *




And there is the problem.  I have Word 97.


----------

